# Anybody try Desert Yoga.?



## graceinc (Jul 4, 2019)

Anybody have experience of desert Yoga? If you’re new to Mindfulness Meditation, first you’ll learn how to focus or concentrate. Check out some good desert yoga exercises at https://avayasana.com/ and try them for your fitness.


----------

